# Cover



## Circus Cranium (Mar 29, 2005)

My new book cover for my upcoming novella. I so dig this. It reminds me of the old kid's mystery books like Nancy Drew or The Hardy Boys, if they had been on LSD.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 29, 2005)

Heh, certainly disturbing connections - London bouncer meets Cthulhu - not seen that before.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 29, 2005)

lol What a great description. And not far off the actual character too. 


I forgot to mention too, Space Monkey did the artwork. He kicks all kinds of monkey butt.


----------



## Chimeco (Mar 29, 2005)

good descript brian.  he looks more like an irish bar brawler though.


----------



## Space Monkey (Mar 29, 2005)

lol yeah, that was how I pictured him; like he could have been in a Guy Ritchie film, or Phil Mitchell from Eastenders  .


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 29, 2005)

I would've said Eastenders, but as this is an international forum... 

Actually, the one constructive criticism I'd of raised is that the picture is a little large but with little detail showing - so my personal preference would have been to do something like reduce the image on the cover, and use it as a counterweight to a title set on a more plain background.

Sort of like the following example (just a quick personal 2c)

EDIT: Or does that spoil the ethos of it??


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey! Quit turning my character into a foreigner! He's from Boston!


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 29, 2005)

That's cool Brian, and we actually did play with something like that. But ultimately I kind of wanted the Winnie the Pooh meets Lovecraft look of the all pencil drawn cover.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 29, 2005)

No problem.


----------



## Chimeco (Mar 30, 2005)

well shamro'ks and shennanigans!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 30, 2005)

I'd definitely buy it if it showed up at a local bookstore.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 30, 2005)

Circus Cranium said:
			
		

> Hey! Quit turning my character into a foreigner! He's from Boston!


That makes him a foreigner babe! (to me anyhoo)
Looks grand, will it be published in the UK?


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks Knivesout!

Yeah, it will be avail everywhere. This novella is first coming out as an ebook, in the next couple weeks from the publisher that put out Gypsies. Now I'm in the process of writing 2 sequels, 'chronicles of cod' if you will, and then they're all going to go together as a print novel. 

Actually, Ivy's right in 2 ways....there's a Boston in England too! I have a photo of a street sign with Boston, and a couple other England/New England towns listed, and then it has the arrow pointing down to London. Yes, I'm a geek for taking a picture of a street sign, but I thought it was cool.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 30, 2005)

(well shamro'ks and shennanigans!)

Okay, so I CAN picture him saying that....right before he smashes a beer bottle over someone's head.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 4, 2005)

Ah, but do you have a picture of you standing by a street sign that has your name written on it? Now _thats_ sad

Nice cover, by the way


----------

